# New Rhino Vivs



## Marc Norrie (Aug 24, 2007)

Ive just finished setting up my new stack of Rhino Vivs after picking them up last weekend ..............










These are fantastic vivs, great value for money & should last a lifetime! Alan at Rhino Vivs is a great guy to deal with too!

Marc

www.selectivebred.com


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

They look fantastic m8


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

is there a website or contact number for rhino vivs 

EDIT: doesnt matter i found it


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

nice vivs, and liking the motley, 2nd up from the bottom


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Marc Norrie said:


> Ive just finished setting up my new stack of Rhino Vivs after picking them up last weekend ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Marc- glad you like em! 


www.rhinovivs.com 
www.iconboas.com


----------



## bubbla (Apr 21, 2009)

they look great, got some rhino vivs my self. will be ordering some more after the holiday with the misses and kids, which i'm still paying for.

what are you using for heat? i got alan to fix a plate in the vivs to attach reptile rads.

i also use the same water bowls. is that ok for a 6ft boa?


----------



## Marc Norrie (Aug 24, 2007)

bubbla said:


> they look great, got some rhino vivs my self. will be ordering some more after the holiday with the misses and kids, which i'm still paying for.
> 
> what are you using for heat? i got alan to fix a plate in the vivs to attach reptile rads.
> 
> i also use the same water bowls. is that ok for a 6ft boa?


I use heat mats down one end fixed to the underside of the vivs, then cover it with silver insulation to direct the heat up through the floor of the viv. 

The 4ft Rhino vivs are perfect for a 6ft Boa.

Marc
www.selectivebred.com


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

so for a dwarf male bci a 4x2x1 ??
also i can only see 1 foot heigh ?? do they do 2 foot high ??
thanks kyle


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice i wana get some when i back from hamm:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

So nice, but so expensive. :lol2:
Do they do 3x2x2s & 4x2x2s?, or is it all like 3ft x 2 x 1

They need to make Rhino Racks aswell. :lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

they look SOLID


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

take a look at there web site they got some great stuff 

RhinoVivs


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:gasp:i take it looking at vivs they have no recess in top for ceramics or infared,is it just heat mats,,thanks:2thumb:


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

They are for heat matts really.They keep temp and humidity really well cant fault them to be honest


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a picture in my album of mine.
They are 5' vivs and I bought some trimline shelving for them from
EZR - Storage Shelving | Mobile Shelving | Warehouse Racking

Rhinos work well with heatmats but alan put in a mounting plate for an AHS heater as well.


----------



## Marc Norrie (Aug 24, 2007)

koyotee3 said:


> :gasp:i take it looking at vivs they have no recess in top for ceramics or infared,is it just heat mats,,thanks:2thumb:


Thats right they are really designed for heat mats, which is my preferred method of heating anyway so they are perfect for the job. The heat mat goes on the outside of the viv underneath, so there are no issues with it comming into contact with water.

Marc
www.selectivebred.com


----------



## Regal Pythons (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rhino Vivs*

Lovely stack - I may be selling four 2ftx2ft x 1.5ft Rhino vivs if interested?

- Two fitted with reptile radiators with guards,pulse stats, ultra therm mats and habistat mat stats.

- One fitted with AHS heater with guard, ultra therm mat and habistat mat stat.

- One with ultra therm mat and habistat mat stat (viv drilled for board for mounting AHS heater and for thermostat).

Excellent vivs but moving to racks for my juveniles - keeping my 3x2x2 Rhinos for adults and breeding though : victory:

Open to offers from anyone who can collect.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

> 2ftx2ft x 1.5ft


is that 2ft wide by 2ft high by 1.5ft deep?


----------

